# The BEST ME!!



## hikerchick (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi!  

I can't find my old journal   but that's okay, probably my fault. I haven't been on in forever and I'm sure these things need to be cleaned up every once in awhile.

Anyway, I am excited to have a new journal. It definitely keeps me honest and on track. I got a little overwhelmed with being a Mom, school, family stuff, too many hobbies, and my back situation so had to take a break from the journaling for awhile.  Realized I need it though to keep a check on my food plan. I need to report in.

All is good though. I am going to record my food intake here for now. I can't lift weights for a month    due to I am rehabbing my back. I'm working out, just doing everything except lifting.  it will be worth it in a month when my back is healthy again!  

I did 35 days with no sugar!! but had some ice cream today and DO NOT FEEL GUILTY ABOUT IT!! 

So tomorrow starts Day One of no sugar. I definitely do better when I cut it out completely. I eat extra fruit if I really am having a craving.

Okay, must go study now! I'm so looking forward to talking to everyone again, and meeting the new peeps.


----------



## Var (Apr 28, 2004)

Not sure if we ever chatted before, but judging by your name, we'll get along just fine.    Good luck reaching your goals!  Sounds like you'll do great!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

HIKER!!!!!!!!!!!!  gosh darn girl we missed ya around here!!  Im soo sorry to hear abour your back!! I hope it gets better soon!  Take it easy on it! 
Thats awesome you went without any sugar for that long! Willpower!  

Have a good day and glad to see your back


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Var!
Thanks for the warm welcome! Love your R.I. accent under your name, I grew up an hour north a' Boston so I can appreciate that.  Also went to college in CT and had a lot of R.I. friends with crazy accents.  

AJ!! I missed you guys too! I missed all the support and helpful hints. Glad you are still the same wonderful supportive AJ.


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 29, 2004)

*Thursday*

Just got back from taking the dog on a hike. It is gorgous here today!

Meal 1
1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk
protein shake
1/2 apple
2 fish caps

Meal 2
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 cup brown rice
1 T. parm. cheese
1/2 apple

Meal 3
1 can tuna
1 t. mayo
1 T. mustard
1 cup veggies

Meal 4
jumbo grilled scallops
grilled red and yellow pepper

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

DH is making my favorite meal tonight - grilled scallops and peppers.


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

Great to see ya! I was thinking of ya yesterday, weird! No sugar 35 days, you derve a prize!

Good luck!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Hiker!!!

Glad you are back online! I hope your back feels better soon. 


I didn't know your originally from around Boston...cool me too! That is funny about the RI accents!!! In college I knew people from different cities in RI and their accents are all so different. The Warwick accent is totally different from the Cranston  

Great job on staying sugar free So do you really lose your cravings for it after a while?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hicker...Just kidding..HIKER!! Glad To see you back online honey I missed you!!! Take care of your back sweetie!!
AWESOME Job on the no sugar!!
ohhh-now I want to take my pup for a walk

Talk w/ ya soon!
Take Care


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Girlies!!  

Jill, Thanks - I want a prize - where's my prize?? How have you been?? I'm still loving my PVL, caramel dip is still my favorite but I've only tried two.

Hey Jstar, that's so funny about R.I. I think they have about 15 different accents in that state alone. Where did you grow up? It took me about two weeks to completely lose my sugar cravings. They came back though around "that time"   that's when my streak broke. When/if it happens next month I'm going to get some of that Splenda low carb ice cream instead. Have you tried that - it's really good!

Hiya Stace, I missed you too 
How's the baby making going? I popped into your journal yesterday for a quick second to try and get caught up. It looks like you got a new car? That's awesome! Did you get a new job too? The home selling one?


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 29, 2004)

I ordered a Dr. Phil book today. The most recent weight loss one. I have heard it's not about a diet (which is good, I don't want to read about any diets) but about being in a good place mentally to keep on the right track.

Anyone read it? Jill, weren't you on a Dr. Phil reading spree a while back? anyone else? If so how did you like it? Helpful?

I hope it's good. I like him and I need some more positive stuff to read.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey honey!!  Ohh I want to try that splenda Ice Cream!!

Babymaking is still going...soooon hopefully!!! 
Job-still looking..sucks..but I know one will come oneday!
Yes I got a new Trailblazer..I LOVE it!! 

Thanks for asking!

I'm soooo happy your back
Dr. Phil is greattttttttt!!!! I don't have the book-but my mom does..and I have read and heard ONLY GREAT things about it


----------



## hikerchick (May 9, 2004)

*Happy Mother's Day!*

Today is going to be a great day! Am going out to breakfast with my awesome hubby and wonderful daughter. I am so blessed to have them in my life, sometimes I can't even believe it.

DH asked me where I wanted to go to breakfast for Mothers day, I told him "I don't care, as long as I can eat healthy." I will probably have an eggwhite/veggie omelette and some fruit.

Back rehab is going very well. Yay!  That has been my focus for my body these past couple of weeks. I definitely feel stronger. NEed that to continue. 

I will start posting meals again as of today. I may do the sports detox that was in Oxygen a few months back.  If I can find carminitive spices   LOL  Anyone know what those are? 

Am still waiting for my Dr. Phil book to get here!   Where is he?!


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY Hiker!!  
glad to hear that back rehab is treating you well! 

hmm what was the sports detox-would you mind posting for us?  

Have SUPER special day!!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY Hiker!!
> glad to hear that back rehab is treating you well!
> 
> ...



Thanks AJ!   I love your new bottom quote. Very inspiring. 

I'll re-read the detox article and post it. If I remember correctly, it was eating a lot of veggies; chicken, turkey and fish for protein; brown rice, steel oats and yams for carbs. For a week. There's a little more to it than that but I don't remember.


----------



## hikerchick (May 9, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
1 cup whites w/ 1 yolk
1 cup mixed veggies (broccoli, zucchini, onions, mushrooms)
1 T. shredded cheddar
1/2 cup hash browns

Meal 2
3/4 cup Fiber one
1/2 cup Atkins milk
protein shake

Meal 3
crustless low carb spinach quiche - this is sooo good! I kind of made the recipe up myself.
1/4 pear
2 T. avocado

4 sugar free peanut butter cups that my honey got me for Mom's Day.  If they have sorbitol in them they are going to give me some major gas tonight.  

Meal 4
crustless low carb quiche


Need to up the meals but did not feel that hungry today. The peanut butter cups didn't help that. At least I didn't have sugar - Day One! I'm starting over on Day one of No Sugar. Definitely something that I know I need to continue to do for myself. 


30 minute powerwalk

physical therapy


----------



## hikerchick (May 10, 2004)

*Monday*

Day Two of No Sugar 

Meal 1
2 slices whole grain toast
1 T. natty pb
crustless low-carb spinach quiche

Meal 2
4 whites
2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese
2/3 cup spinach
5 strawberries

Meal 3
protein shake
2/3 cup rice
1/4 cup chicken

Meal 4
protein pancakes
2 slices pb toast



Exercise:

30 minutes bike
physical therapy

It felt sooo good to get to the gym this morning. I can't wait until I can lift weights again. Won't be for at least another week but just being in the gym felt good.


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
2/3 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk

Meal 2
protein pancakes
1/2 cup strawberries
2 slices whole grain toast
1 T. natty pb

Meal 3
26 g worth of turkey breast
2 cups of broccoli

Exercise:
1 hour powerwalk


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

Hey Hiker!! Your meals look yummy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Congrats on no sugar.. thats a real toughie!!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 11, 2004)

Thanks girls!
Yeah, I'm on day three of no sugar now. It's really the only way I can do it. I'm too much of an "all or nothing" type. 

BTW both of you look amazing in your avi's


----------



## hikerchick (May 21, 2004)

I had to dig my journal out of a pile!  

I have a huge test today, so need to make this short. Will try and work out later but will be studying all morning before school.

Meal 1
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 serving protein quiche (lowfat cottage cheese, spinach, little bit of cheese, egg whites  )
2 slices of apple

Meal 2
chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 T. risotto 

Meal 3
1 cup mixed veggies
1/4 cup sunflower seeds, unsalted
16 almonds
2 slices whole grain bread
1 T. natural pb
5 strawberries -- That's a lot of nuts/seeds, but I'm going to be at school and am all out of whey until hopefully Monday, so am going protein/fat rather than more carbs!

Meal 4
1 serving protein quiche

Meal 5 (post workout)
3/4 cup atkins cereal
1/2 cup atkins milk

The atkins cereal is okay, but I won't buy it again. I would have rather had my oatmeal or Fiber One.

Workout:
30 minutes intervals on elliptical
lunges


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

Hey HIKER!!!!  We both came back   I am so gladf to hear you are doing awesome, well except the back    and YEAH THE WEATHER HAS BEEN NICE!!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey HIKER!!!!  We both came back   I am so gladf to hear you are doing awesome, well except the back    and YEAH THE WEATHER HAS BEEN NICE!!!



Hi Shorty!! Have thought about you whenever I drive down Cornell, by your apts. How's school going? Are you planning on competing again?
We  have had some great weather lately, except for today


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Hey Hiker! I have totally missed this journal!! 

It's good to see you back sweets 
Guess what? Justin IS HERE! 
Oh, and I've read the Dr Phil book, it's great


----------



## hikerchick (May 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny!
So good to see you too! 

I'm so glad your honey is here


----------



## hikerchick (May 22, 2004)

*Saturday*

I had a good workout this morning. Did a bunch of different exercises and some balance stuff on the bosu. I think I'm going to incorporate the bosu into my regular workout, I definitely could use the balance improvement! I'm writing my new workout out today to start tomorrow. I definitely do  better with a specific plan as far as my workout is concerned. I get more accomplished, am more focused and more motivated   

Meal 1
spinach quiche (lowfat cottage cheese, spinach, egg whites)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 t. parmesan cheese

Meal 2
spinach quiche (see above)
2/3 cup atkins cereal
1/3 cup atkins milk

Meal 3
30 g whey (orangesicle pvl  )
sweet potato


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

Hi girl!! Everything is looking good. Mind posting this quiche recipe??? Crustless Im assuming....I luve quiche!!


----------



## hikerchick (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hi girl!! Everything is looking good. Mind posting this quiche recipe??? Crustless Im assuming....I luve quiche!!



Hey sweets!   
It is definitely crustless and soooo delicious! I will post it in the recipe section tonight when I can get back on.


----------



## hikerchick (May 23, 2004)

It's too late to add my last meals for yesterday so here they are:

Meal 4
chicken breast 
1/3 cup brown rice
1/3 cup black beans
mixed veggies

I am having a hard time eating chicken lately as we are dissecting cats in my Anatomy Lab this week, looks exactly the same.


----------



## hikerchick (May 23, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 slice whole grain toast
1 t. natty pb
1/4 apple

Meal 2
chicken breast  see above
1/2 cup brown rice
mixed veggies
1/3 cup black beans



Exercise:
60 minute powerwalk
20 minutes physical therapy

need to write out my workout today!!  I keep putting it off and so I'm not all that motivated to go lift weights. I need my program!


----------



## hikerchick (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> It's too late to add my last meals for yesterday so here they are:
> 
> Meal 4
> ...



Exercise:
60 minutes physical therapy 
assorted weights
20 minute powerwalk


----------

